# Urgent ferrets needing homes



## petzplazaUK

not sure if this is allowed but it seemed pretty urgent request for help:

cross posted this from facebook in the hope somebody can help, i dont know anything about it though so please contact the person direct and not me.

** SOS ** ** SOS** Seized ferrets NEED HOMES NOW .... approx 100 of them before RSPCA take and PTS ..... CAN ANYONE HELP PLEASEEEE ...... my mobile number is 07866 292 080 .... ONLY PHONE ME IF YOU CAN HELP ..... I'm going to get some now ... THESE FERRETS ARE IN THE WIGAN AREA AND THIS IS VERY URGENT ........ Thank You
This is from Sue Randle..... please share


----------



## shezzy

oh gosh  I really wish I could help but I'm too far away, I hope they find enough homes


----------



## tillymax

too far away from me to, I would imagine they would be very nippy indeed if 100 had been seized which, in my opinion they are best off put to sleep as they can inflict a nasty injury


----------



## Allicat

tillymax said:


> too far away from me to, I would imagine they would be very nippy indeed if 100 had been seized which, in my opinion they are best off put to sleep as they can inflict a nasty injury


What a ridiculous thing to say. Just because there's a large number of ferrets who may or may not need a little extra nip-training before they can be given loving homes, you think they ought to be PTS?

There is _never_ good cause to put a healthy pet animal to sleep. (I say pet because I'm not getting into the whole vegetarian debate. I mean kept animals like cats, dogs, horses, guinea pigs, snakes, etc)

I realise that was your opinion, and obviously everyone's entitled to their own opinion, but to come on a pet-friendly board and advocate needless euthanasia seems to be spitting in the face of the rescuers who work so hard to look after and rehome animals who have been mistreated, or are simply unable to be looked after by their current owners.


----------



## Rhi

Allicat said:


> What a ridiculous thing to say. Just because there's a large number of ferrets who may or may not need a little extra nip-training before they can be given loving homes, you think they ought to be PTS?
> 
> There is _never_ good cause to put a healthy pet animal to sleep. (I say pet because I'm not getting into the whole vegetarian debate. I mean kept animals like cats, dogs, horses, guinea pigs, snakes, etc)
> 
> I realise that was your opinion, and obviously everyone's entitled to their own opinion, but to come on a pet-friendly board and advocate needless euthanasia seems to be spitting in the face of the rescuers who work so hard to look after and rehome animals who have been mistreated, or are simply unable to be looked after by their current owners.


Exactly. The average person wouldn't advocate puting a whole load of cats to sleep just because they found themselves part of a rubbish situation so why ferrets? They can't do that much damage even when not socialised properly.

Hope they all find loving homes or rescue spaces soon.


----------



## LisaLQ

I have a little information on these. These animals came from a home in Wigan, and were not at threat of being put down, but did need to be homed urgently. Their owner has been sectionned as it was a horrendous case of neglect and hoarding. I have seen the pictures of her home, and the videos of rescuers in tears over the state of the ferrets rescued.

The owner is known on several forums but I wont be sharing any more info than what I post now. If anyone needs any information, they can contact the rescuers involved.

The ferrets are now safe in foster homes.

There is quite a bit of a hooha about it all, as some pets have remained in the home for her when she returns, and one of the ferret fosterers has said that they may consider letting her have her favourites back. Needless to say, those who I've spoken to say that will never happen.

There is a page on Facebook for donations, however I would recommend personally donating to Sue, as she is not a rescue and saved these ferrets and transported them in the middle of the night - so she's an angel.

Sadly, the other pets that were there are also being covered up about by the owners friends - some are saying she sold them before she got ill, some are saying they've been saved for her to return to, and some saw dead animals. I'm in the process of trying to find out what happened to the snakes and several rats in her care, as friends of mine are desperate to know what happened to them.

If anyone has any information on the other animals, especially the rats and snakes, please let me know: [email protected]


----------



## Guest

Not far from me but sadly I cant home ferrets I sold my ferret cages last year. 
What a sad situation. Glad there was a good outcome for the ferrets.


----------



## KathyM

There are still many animals missing from this home, we need to evaluate which were sold on, which died and which are being saved for her by her irresponsible friends. We have been up against a brick wall and fed lies to keep people from looking. People were in her house today, we can only pray they are looking for the missing animals. Specifically there are:

2 house snakes
1 hognose snake which is mildly venomous and poorly
1 baird's ratsnake which was loose
at least 1 californian kingsnake 
1 amelanistic cornsnake 
3 leopard geckos being cohabited in poor conditions
1 bearded dragon which from photos looks emaciated

Some of the above may be being saved by her friend for her return (we have read some posts on reptile forums that suggest this as her friend mysteriously now has identical snakes - if this is the case they need to let their owners know they're alive and safe).

Several rats, hamsters, mice and gerbils - unfortunately the cages were photographed open and empty so the likelihood if these weren't homed is that they were set loose or had died.

I cannot be contacted here as I am too busy but I will be picking up Facebook messages and emails from [email protected]


----------



## petzplazaUK

thanks for the update , i seen the post on fb and couldnt do nothing , even if nobopdy could help at least i asked .

how sad for the other animals , sounds like a hell of a scenario went on , im glad at least some of the animals have been helped and hope the others are getting help too


----------



## simplysardonic

How awful, how do these people get away with this sort of thing
I hope all the poor animals find five star forever homes, they deserve it, & their 'owner' gets a lifetime ban, mental illness or not what she's doing is wrong & her friends are equally as vile


----------



## Nelson

I hope this is sorted out fast. And all the animals are accounted for.


----------



## FourFerrets

Nelson said:


> I hope this is sorted out fast. And all the animals are accounted for.


All the ferrets have been fostered I think, but do need permanent homes of course.


----------



## Nelson

FourFerrets said:


> All the ferrets have been fostered I think, but do need permanent homes of course.


What about the other animals?


----------



## Nelson

Can the link be provided to FB page please?


----------



## LisaLQ

Sorry guys, I've had a lot on here as my hubby was rushed into intensive care last week. He's still there, but doing aa little better. However, I've not had time to find out what's going on with these ferrets. I also got a little tired of all the bickering on various forums.

From what I gather, the ones in Dookies care are not for rehoming after all. Hopefully not going back to the owner, but not up for homing either, which is not only rather odd, but a shame as I knew people wanting to help who were just ignored.

Not sure about Kathy's - you'd have to contact her personally. As for the facebook page - I dont have the link to that.

I'm in and out of the hospital at the mo, so please contact those who have the ferrets.

Regarding the other pets, I believe Dookies went back and found dead rodents in cages, so they were still there after all


----------

